# Tacoma, WA - ID #A408829 Grover, M Adult



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Moderators, if this is a duplicate thread, please so me the favor if deleting it. Thank you. 

The Humane Society for Tacoma and Pierce County
Tacoma, WA 
253-383-2733

His name is listed as <u>Grover</u>, and his ID # is <u>A408829</u>.

Here's his link on Petfinder:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11519188


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

GROVER 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: A408829 
The Humane Society for Tacoma and Pierce County, Tacoma, WA 

Tacoma, WA 
<span style="color: #CC0000">253-383-2733 </span>


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for posting his picture, elliecd!

Here's a bump for Grover!


----------

